# Local Commerical - Butt Drugs



## AThornquist (Mar 3, 2010)

Of all the pharmaceutical commercials I've enjoyed in recent years, this local commercial by Rhett and Link simply spanks the competition. 

[video=youtube;oYYdF0zcuSI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYYdF0zcuSI[/video]


----------



## Rich Koster (Mar 3, 2010)

Do they back what they sell? Do they stand behind their products?


----------



## AThornquist (Mar 3, 2010)

Rich Koster said:


> Do they back what they sell? Do they stand behind their products?



I don't know. All I can say for sure is that complaining customers are a pain in the rear.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 3, 2010)

lol


----------



## Curt (Mar 3, 2010)

Somehow, this strikes me as unwholesome talk.


----------

